# Weighing newborn kittens



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

For those of you that breed - which scales do you recommend for weighing newborns and as they grow?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I have a digital scale that weighs to the nearest gram - it's one of those with a platform. I just put a plastic food container on top, zero the scale and place kitten in the container. Very quick and easy 

I think mine came from Argos, but you can get them almost anywhere.

It's preferable to weigh in grams rathern than ounces as the numbers are bigger and you can more easily see a trend. Kittens should gain at least 10-15g per day.



spid said:


> For those of you that breed - which scales do you recommend for weighing newborns and as they grow?


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

same as above i use digital scales. i brought some just for the kittens i have. also when i got one of my queens she was quite ill and had to keep an eye on her weight so they do come in handy.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

i bought a proper vets scales off the net - wouldn't go back now as it's fabulous - easy to weigh them and it's obvious if it's on a slightly uneven surface aswell as it won't stay on zero with nothing on x
it also weighs to the nearest gram x


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have some digi scales from Lidls (they were on special offer) huge bowl on top - although you can take that off and put what you like on there - and it weighs to the nearest 1g (or you can have oz as well)


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I used ordinary kitchen digi scales  I also had the teeniest little pet bed you've ever seen [ think it's for hamsters , lol] that I used on the top when they were very new, it was soft and warm and kept them cwtchy


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone - good suggestions there - especially the hamster bed!


----------

